# New here, wanted to introduce Fortora Farms Grey Arrow



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum and wanted to introduce my baby. He is the first mini I have ever owned






Age: 17 months old.

Gender: Colt but will be gelded soon.

Height: 28 inches

Name: Fortora Farms Grey Arrow

Registered with AMHA I believe (I will have to double check hehe)














































He is my baby hehe.. Tell me what you think of him please


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]What a beautiful mane and tail! And look how nice he is with the small child! You have picked a good one.[/SIZE]

You will learn so much on this forum, and I will also look forward to learning from you.

I don't see your boy listed in the studbook online. Maybe his papers have not been sent in yet. I am working on getting my new little gelding registered, and it can be a challenge! I have found both Registries wonderful to work with. They have the little horses' good at heart, for sure.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> [SIZE=8pt]What a beautiful mane and tail! And look how nice he is with the small child! You have picked a good one.[/SIZE]You will learn so much on this forum, and I will also look forward to learning from you.
> 
> I don't see your boy listed in the studbook online. Maybe his papers have not been sent in yet. I am working on getting my new little gelding registered, and it can be a challenge! I have found both Registries wonderful to work with. They have the little horses' good at heart, for sure.


He has his temporary registration. From what they told me when I called them, I had to wait til he was 4 to send in for his permenent registration. Please if I am incorrect, someone tell me



But when I called the AMHA that's what they told me.. I am completely new to Mini's so I am still learning a lot


----------



## Champ (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Lil beginnings forum


----------



## LindaL (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats...he looks to be a very nice boy! I'm sure you and your family will have lots of fun with him!

One thing...and I hope you take this as a friendly warning...if he is being pastured with your big horse; please move him to a separate pasture. While some people do keep their biggies and Minis in the same pasture for years with no problems...It is IMO never a good idea. One kick can kill a Mini...even in play.

BTW...welcome to the forum!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

LindaL said:


> Congrats...he looks to be a very nice boy! I'm sure you and your family will have lots of fun with him!One thing...and I hope you take this as a friendly warning...if he is being pastured with your big horse; please move him to a separate pasture. While some people do keep their biggies and Minis in the same pasture for years with no problems...It is IMO never a good idea. One kick can kill a Mini...even in play.
> 
> BTW...welcome to the forum!


ATM he is in with my big mare, but she is supposed to be leaving Sat. because I am going all Mini haha I already know the dangers of having them together but I had no where else to put him and it was kind of an accident that I got him in the first place lol But I will put that in another topic. But thank-you none the less


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome from New Hampshire!! Your mini is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I will warn you though, NOBODY can have just one!!!!! Lots to learn here, have fun!!

Joyce


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Welcome from New Hampshire!! Your mini is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I will warn you though, NOBODY can have just one!!!!! Lots to learn here, have fun!!
> Joyce



Haha I know, everyone kept telling me that but I didn't believe them lol But my second one will be here Saturday



Oh and thanks for all the "Welcomes" hehe


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome,he sure is a cutie



.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Welcome,he sure is a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> .



[SIZE=12pt]Thanks



[/SIZE]


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome from NJ





He looks very nice I love silver dapples, minis and children are wonderful together

and you will find the answers to almost anything about minis here

Wonderful people with loads of experience always willing to help

Be sure to show us #2 after he/she arrives saturday


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Sep 30, 2009)

eagles ring farm said:


> Welcome from NJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]Thanks so much! I will def. post pics as soon as he gets here



[/SIZE]


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome from Southern Maryland and congrats on your first mini - welcome to LB - great folks and great advice from those more experienced


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your little guy is adorable and I love your big mare also!


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 1, 2009)

Hay there!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Hay there!


[SIZE=12pt]Hey! Finally made it over this way lol



[/SIZE]


----------



## shelly (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome from Maine!!!! I LOVE your guy and silver dapple is my fav!!



:wub I have two silver dapples myself


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome!



from Greenville,IL He is so cute


----------

